# Datsun/nissan A15 turbo



## 59THAMES (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a mildly worked datsun a15 with a dogleg gear box and datsun roadster ute diff in a 1959 ford thames panel van...but i want to make it more unipue... i just brought a recond Garret M4 turbo of a friend of a friend for mates rates...a deal i couldn't resist...

The A15 engine is carby all the numbers on the turbo are M4 Garret a/r.53 1-2 (on the compresser) and h6 0.83 n59 (on the inlet to the exhaust) and .64 on the exit of the exhaust.

What will i have to do u fit this turbo on to the engine?

Cheers Toby
:newbie:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the M4 does not designate what type of turbo it is... it just shows that it has a higher nickel content. which gives it better heat cycle capabilities...it can handle higher temps as well...

as for how to get this turbo onto your 80hp engine... i dont know... nor would i want to.... i dont think adding a turbo to your engine would be a very good thing...


----------

